
Ask HN: CV Feedback - eicnix
As someone how just wrote his first non German CV I would appreciate a little feedback on it. 
Is it ok to include a list of projects in the CV? What is then the preferred page count? My German CV is 6 pages with 3 of them project descriptions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;lukaseichler.de&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0BxVoAY5VrINfV0prdk94eWtlMVU&#x2F;view?usp=sharing
======
gentleteblor
Are you missing a word on your first bullet? Consulting "for?" Clients? What
does that consulting involve? Advice or actual implementation?

I'd be a little more specific with what technologies you're using. I see
Containers/Kubernetes for your current position but I have no idea what
technology the applications themselves are built on.

I'd also try to quantify/specify how you added value. Right now, i get a
general idea of things you did but no sense of value other than "did my job".
Shoot for some benefits along with your "features"

What did you do as a lead? Arch stuff? Code Reviews? Initial Design?

Good luck!

------
CarolineW
Seems to require a Google account, so I won't be offering any advice.

~~~
eicnix
Sorry, the sharing settings were wrong. Now it can be viewed without an Google
account.

